# Car Registration problem - need advice



## sevilladoula (Apr 30, 2010)

We bought a used car from an acquaintance in September as he was moving back to the UK. At the time he told us about an outstanding fine he had just paid and showed us the receipt, and told us a letter would be sent as proof of payment that we would need to take with us to Trafico to register the car.
After waiting a couple of months with no receipt of the letter, my husband went to Trafico to see what we could do, we were able to pay a few of the fees associated with registration, but could not complete the registration without the letter.
A few more months passed and now we are planning to move back to the U.S. to take a job offer there and need to sell the car. My husband returned to Trafico two weeks ago and learned that not only do we need this letter, but now there is some sort of lien on the car because the previous owner hasn't paid his social security tax. This showed up in October, about 6 weeks after we purchased the car.

We're at a loss as to what we can do. My husband was told that the owner must contact the social security office himself, we cannot find out how much is owed or even pay ourselves if we wanted to (which, of course, we don't!).

I did finally hear back from the previous owner who said he's trying to figure this out but hasn't been able to get in contact with anyone and thinks it's over a parking ticket, not unpaid social security.

So with 8 weeks left before we leave the country for good, we're left with no clue as to what we can do! We really need to recoup some money from this car we've owned just 8 months.

Any advice out there?
Much appreciated!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sevilladoula said:


> We bought a used car from an acquaintance in September as he was moving back to the UK. At the time he told us about an outstanding fine he had just paid and showed us the receipt, and told us a letter would be sent as proof of payment that we would need to take with us to Trafico to register the car.
> After waiting a couple of months with no receipt of the letter, my husband went to Trafico to see what we could do, we were able to pay a few of the fees associated with registration, but could not complete the registration without the letter.
> A few more months passed and now we are planning to move back to the U.S. to take a job offer there and need to sell the car. My husband returned to Trafico two weeks ago and learned that not only do we need this letter, but now there is some sort of lien on the car because the previous owner hasn't paid his social security tax. This showed up in October, about 6 weeks after we purchased the car.
> 
> ...


I cant help you, but I do know that Spanish cars can carry all manner of debts. Maybe contact a gestoria who understands trafico and their rules who can fight your corner???????

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't like to say this & I might be wrong but I think you have been 'caught'. If when he sold you the car you had both gone to el trafico you would have known for certain that it was only an outstanding fine , awaiting a letter. The fact that it now appears that they have attached a soc. sec. debt would lead me to believe that he has 'done a runner ' leaving unpaid debts & the car is the only thing in his name that they can find . Sorry if I am correct, I hope i'm not, but as Jo said a gestoria should be able to get to the truth of the matter.


----------

